# البرنامج الزمنى للمشروع



## dod_wow2000 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ماهى العناصر الأساسية التى يجب المراجعه عليها فى البرنامج الزمنى الذى يقدمه المقاول "النسخه المطبوعه"؟


----------



## الزعيم2000 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

1- إحتوائه على جميع بنود المقايسة.
2- يجب أن يكون مستوى تفكيك الأنشطة مناسب ( ممكن إشتراط ألا تزيد فترة أى نشاط عن 20 يوم متلا ).
3- لابد من إظهار فترة السماح الكلية لكل نشاط على حدى و التحقيق فيها جيدا ودراستها تبعا لظروف المشروع.
4- و كذلك إظهار فترة السماح الحر ( Free Float ).
5- مراجعة المنطق العام للشبكة.
6- أن تنظر أخى الحبيب إلى جدولة بند البياض و هل بدايته ستكون فى بداية ام وسط أم أواخر المشروع. ( التأكد من عدم زيادة فترة السماح الحر عن الحد المعقول ).
7- تحليل منحنيات الموارد عموما و ربطها بالبرنامج الزمنى المطبوع.
8- التأكد من العمل أو عدم العمل فى أيام الأجازات الرسمية ( أحيانا ينسى المقاول أنه يجب أن يتوقف أثناء الأجازات ).
9- لابد أن يحتوى على مواعيد التوريدات والأعتمادات المطلوبة من الأستشارى


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ السائل
السلام عليكم
أولاً لابد أن يقدم المقاول نسخة إلكترونية للمراجعة و لا تتنازل عن حقك فى ذلك
ثانياً إضافة لما ذكره الاخ الزعيم يجب أن يحتوى البرنامج على القيود الزمنية طبقاً للعقد إن وجدت 
ثالثاً يجب أن يحتوى البرنامج على التقديمات submittals مربوطة بالأتشطة ذات الصلة هذا طبقا فى حالة عدم تقديمها فى برنامج اكسبديشن حيث أن الاخير هو الافضل والادق لأن طبيعة التقديمات تختلف عن طبيعة الانشطة


----------



## dod_wow2000 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 نوفمبر 2007)

كما يجب ملاحظة المدد المنطقية للأنشطة وعلاقتهم مع بعضهم


----------



## man74 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ok


----------



## mustafasas (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا و لكني اري ان الموضوع يحتاج من كل من له علاقة بالبرامج الزمنية ان يذكر رايه من خلال ظروف عمله في مجالات التشييد المختلفة حتي نحصل علي صورة مجمعة اكثر وضوحا


----------



## man74 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ok


----------



## عبير ب (14 يونيو 2010)

شكر


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (14 يونيو 2010)

dod_wow2000 قال:


> ماهى العناصر الأساسية التى يجب المراجعه عليها فى البرنامج الزمنى الذى يقدمه المقاول "النسخه المطبوعه"؟


السلام عليكم
1 - لا أتصور أن تتم مراجعة جدول زمني بدون وجود نسخة ألكترونية, لذلك فهي ضرورية. 

2 - يجب النظر الى الإطار التعاقدي للجدول الزمني خصوصا عند تقديمه أول مرة لكي يستخدم كـbaseline , أي أنه يجب أن تكون مدة المشروع هي نفس مدة العقد.

3 - يجب التفاهم مع المقاول على طريقة حساب الإنجاز الكلية للمشروع (على أي أساس سيكون وزن الفعاليات للمشروع ( etc , cost , man-hrs ))و التي عادة يتم التطرق أليها في ما يسمى project planning and scheduling procedure.

4 - يجب مراجعة مدد الفعاليات , و عادة هذا يعتمد على طبيعة المشروع و مدته الكلية و هذه عادة يتم بالاتفاق مع المقاول و حسب الحاجة, مع العلم بأن كثرة التفصيل في الفعاليات و مصادر المشروع يجعل من الصعب فهم و مراجعة المشروع.

5 - يجب مراجعة المصادر و التكاليف المخصصة للأنشطة , و للمشروع ككل بصفة عامة.

6 - يجب مراجعة العلاقات بين الفعاليات , و هل تعكس طريقة العمل و طبيعته.

7 - في الإمكان مطالبة المقاول بتقرير مكتوب يشرح فيه خطة العمل و الموارد المتاحة.

8 - يجب أن يحتوي الجدول الزمني على جميع الأنشطة الخاصة بالمشروع , و هذا يعتمد على طبيعة العقد , مثلا:
- أنشطة توضح التواريخ الرئيسية للعقد (توقيع العقد, الأستلام الأبتدائي,,,,ألخ)
- أنشطة الأعمال الهندسية (الخرائط , المواصفات ,,,,ألخ)
- أنشطة التوريدات (الموافقة على الموردين, إعداد و إعتماد أوامر الشراء, الفحص,,ألخ)
- أنشطة البناء أو الإنشاأت(حفر , ردم , حدادة , صب خرسانة,,,,ألخ)
- أنشطة توضح فعاليات الأطراف الأخرى (غير المقاول) , (مراجعة الرسومات من قبل الأستشاري , أعتماد العينات , التعاقدات بالباطن,,,, ألخ).
- أنشطة توضح عمليات الأختبارات النهائية و أعمال التسليم و التشطيب.

9 - مراجعة المسار الحرج للمشروع (مدته , طبيعته , هل هو منطقي أم لا ).

10 - في حال الـupdate يجب التأكد من نسب إنجاز الفعاليات الفعلية. و نسبة الإنجاز الكلية.

11 - مراجعة الـcash flow diagram .

12 - مراجعة الـ S-Curve .

أنا متأكد بأن هناك أشياء أخرى نسيتها , و لكن هذا ما أستطعت تذكره حاليا , أرجوا أن يستفيد منها الأخوة المهندسين , كما أرحب بأي تعليق أو مراجعة لهذه الخطوات , كما أسئل الله أن يغفر لنا و لكم و نسألكم العفو في حال أن أخطأنا. 

السلام عليكم


----------



## alidear44r (16 يونيو 2010)




----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (16 يونيو 2010)

هذه بعض الاضافات واتمنى ان تفيدك

*· **EPC = Engineering Procurement Construction*
*وان تكون هذه الاقسام مرتبطه ببعضها الارتباط الصحيح*
*· **ان يكون الجدول الزمنى خالى من* *Predecessors and successor** الا فى اول نشاط واخر نشاط*
*· **ان لا يكون هناك **Long LAG** و **Negative Lag ** غير مسموحة*
*· **لا يكون هناك قيود الا على **Contractual MILESTONE*
*· *تحقق من ال WBS and activity Code بأنها مناسبة للمشروع​ 
لو كانت هناك ملاحظة من احد الشباب اتمنى التعليق عليها


----------



## ملك امجد (24 يونيو 2010)

شيق جدا الموضوع وانا لى سؤال عند عمل update للمشروع ماهى القواعد التى يجب التركيبز عليها لاتمكن من من النسخة المقدمة من مقاول الباطن وكيف اكتشف انه يعطينى معلومة ما مضللة


----------



## Jamal (24 يونيو 2010)

هل هناك نسب معينة لكل من:
عدد النشاطات
عدد العمالة
عدد المهندسين
المعدات
من حجم المشروع وقيمة العقد؟


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (25 يونيو 2010)

ردود رائعة و ممتازة لدرجة اني لا أجد ما يمكنني اضافتة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر لكم جميعا

دمتم معطائين 
ترفعون المستوى المهني للزملاء جميعا


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (26 يونيو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> هذه بعض الاضافات واتمنى ان تفيدك
> 
> *· **EPC = Engineering Procurement Construction*
> *وان تكون هذه الاقسام مرتبطه ببعضها الارتباط الصحيح*
> ...



السلام عليكم
أسمح لي أن أعلق على مشاركتك القيمة أولا , أما بعد فأني أريد أن أعلق على النقاط الثانية و الثالثة و الرابعة كالتالى:

النقطة الثانية: أعتقد أنك تريد أن تقول بأن على جميع الفعاليات أن يكون لديها Predecessors and successor* , ما عدا أول و أخر نشاط فالأول ليس لديه Predecessors و ألأخير ليس لديه successor , أو بالأحرى أن تكون للمشروع two open ends فقط. *

النقطة الثالثة:وجود الـLong LAG* و Negative Lag , ليس بالضرورة شيء خاطىء , و لكن يجب معرفة ما هي طبيعة العلاقة بين الفعاليات , و من ثم نقرر إذا كانت خطاء أم لا.*

النقطة الرابعة: وجود الـقيود ليس بالضرورة أن يكون على الـmilestones فقط , ففي بعض الأحيان تستخدم على الفعاليات , و كمثال عل ذلك من الممكن أستخدام الـmilestone عل فعالية شحن مواد و هذا الشحن لن يأتي إلا بعد موعد معين و فعاليته ستستغرق وقت ما.

كما أريد أن أضيف شيء مهم جدا , نسيته في المرة السابقة , ألا وهو مراجعة الـtotal float للفعاليات فكلما زادت قيمته دل ذلك على أن الفعالية في إمكانها أن تتأخر وقت كبير بدون أن تؤثر على نهاية المشروع و هذا بدوره قد يكون مؤشر على عدم ربط الفعالية بشكل منطقي و مناسب, لذلك من المهم مراقبة الـtotal float لفعاليات المشروع.

السلام عليكم​


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (29 يونيو 2010)

ملك امجد قال:


> شيق جدا الموضوع وانا لى سؤال عند عمل update للمشروع ماهى القواعد التى يجب التركيبز عليها لاتمكن من من النسخة المقدمة من مقاول الباطن وكيف اكتشف انه يعطينى معلومة ما مضللة


السلام عليكم

رغم أني لم أفهم السؤال جيدا, إلا أنه بالإضافة الى المعلومات السابقة , يجب أن تكون الفعاليات المتعاقد عليها مع المقاول بالباطن من ضمن الفعاليات للجدول الكلي للمشروع , و لكن إذا كان المقاول بالباطن هو مقاول سيقوم بالمشروع بالكامل فعندها يجب مراجعة الجدول الزمني للمشروع بالكامل , و تتبع الخطوات التي ذكرها الأخوة سابقا.
أما كيفية أكتشافك للمعلومات المضللة , فهذا يعتمد على خبرتك السابقة و على مراقبتك الفعلية (في موقع العمل) للفعاليات و نسب الإنجاز المحملة عليها.​السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (30 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى عاطف جزاك الله خيرا لردك الطيب ولمناقشتك المفيدة
بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية هذا ما قصدته تماما واعتذر ان كان شرحى غير واضح
..
بالنسبة للنقطة الثالثة انا اتحدث على ال Baseline ..لماذا استخدم Lag اذا كنت اخطط لمشروع مازال لم يبدأ.. يعنى لا تأخيرات ولا تأثيرات خارجية بدأت..يعنى لو مخططى صحيح لماذا احتاج الى هذا الخيار الان!!؟؟

بالنسبة للنقطة الرابعة ايضا بنفس المفهوم..اذا كان ربطى صحيح فلماذا احتاج الى قيد!!
اعلم انه احيانا تحتاج لقيد فى المواد مثلا مولد كهرباء لا تستطيع تركيبة الا باحضاره الى الموقع
ولكن
لو كان تخطيطى صحيح فانا اضع التاريخ الذى احتاجه فيه بدون قيد لان التسلسل صحيح.
ممكن احتاجه فى التحديث اذا بدات تاخيرات تظهر فى سير المشورع.

مشكلة القيد فى ال Baseline يعنى ان تريد اجبار المشروع ان يظهر بصورة معينة
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (30 يونيو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى عاطف جزاك الله خيرا لردك الطيب ولمناقشتك المفيدة
> بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية هذا ما قصدته تماما واعتذر ان كان شرحى غير واضح
> ..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

شكرا للرد , و أتمنى أن تعود الفائدة على الجميع بهذه المناقشات, أما بالنسبة للنقطة الثالثة , ألا وهو أستخدام الـLag , فإن أستخدامه ليس بالضرورة أن يكون للتأخيرات والتأثيرات خارجية , و كمثال على ذلك أن تترك الخرسانة كي تجف بعد الصب و المعالجة , حيث لا تكون هناك أي أعمال أو نشاطات في هذه المدة إلا بعد تصلب الخرسانة , و يتم التعبير عنها بالــLag .

أما بالنسبة لإستخدام القيود , فتخيل معي أن أنشطة المشروع التي تسبق تركيب المحول ستنتهي في تاريخ معين , و لكن المعلومات التي لدي من المصنع تفيد بأن تصنيع و شحن المولد سيتم بعد فترة من أنتهاء الأنشطة التي تسبق التركيب (مع العلم بأن هذا المصنع هو المصنع الوحيد الذي يصنع هذا المولد بالمواصفات المطلوبة من المالك) , عندها ستحتاج ألى قيد يوضح بأن المولد لن يأتي قبل ذلك اليوم.​ 
و بارك الله فيك و في الجميع 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الضوابط لتقييم البرنامج الزمنى المقدم من المقاول المخطط الوحيد الملم بها تماما هو مهندس تخطيط قام فى بدايه تعلمة وعملة مع مقاول


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> الاخ السائل
> السلام عليكم
> أولاً لابد أن يقدم المقاول نسخة إلكترونية للمراجعة و لا تتنازل عن حقك فى ذلك
> ثانياً إضافة لما ذكره الاخ الزعيم يجب أن يحتوى البرنامج على القيود الزمنية طبقاً للعقد إن وجدت
> ثالثاً يجب أن يحتوى البرنامج على التقديمات submittals مربوطة بالأتشطة ذات الصلة هذا طبقا فى حالة عدم تقديمها فى برنامج اكسبديشن حيث أن الاخير هو الافضل والادق لأن طبيعة التقديمات تختلف عن طبيعة الانشطة



*نشكركم على ملاحظتكم ولكن نرجو تفصيل وتوضيح اكثر وكيف يمكن ربط التقديمات على الاكسبيدتيشن بالبرنامج الزمنى وهل لديكم نسخة من برنامج الاكسبيدتيشن
وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع هذا النقاش


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا للرد , و أتمنى أن تعود الفائدة على الجميع بهذه المناقشات, أما بالنسبة للنقطة الثالثة , ألا وهو أستخدام الـLag , فإن أستخدامه ليس بالضرورة أن يكون للتأخيرات والتأثيرات خارجية , و كمثال على ذلك أن تترك الخرسانة كي تجف بعد الصب و المعالجة , حيث لا تكون هناك أي أعمال أو نشاطات في هذه المدة إلا بعد تصلب الخرسانة , و يتم التعبير عنها بالــLag .
> 
> ...




*شكرا للاخ ابى المقداد وشكرا للاخ عاطف على المناقشة السلسة الرائعة 

اود توضيح موضوع الlag بامثلة واقعية ومتى نحتاجه ومتى نستغنى عنه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

الف مليون شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أحمد الزهيرى (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------

